# Gaia's 4 mths old pictures!.



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow what a good looking boy !!! love the little smile in the first pic


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your dogs are just so lovely.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww she sure is grown! Great pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures, your dogs and the pup are just beautiful.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, she has grown so much. Your doggies are beautiful.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love these pictures, your dogs and the pup are just beautiful.





C's Mom said:


> Wow, she has grown so much. Your doggies are beautiful.


Thanks!.
Yes,she is growing fast but I suppose,she's got nothing better to do!!.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh wow, love the pics!! She is such a cutie and the last pic of them all - wow. Just wow. What beautiful dogs!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is beautiful, such a big girl. Is she on track for age with her size?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She is stunning !!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I love her! And Titus too!


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just gorgeous, what stunning dogs 
You must have a lot of fun with them, they look so happy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Claire's Friend said:


> She is stunning !!!


Thanks.



nellie'smom said:


> She is gorgeous! I love her! And Titus too!


I've got to agree,she is gorgeous and as for Titus,there's no doubt,he knows it!.


scottie said:


> Just gorgeous, what stunning dogs
> You must have a lot of fun with them, they look so happy.


Yes,I have a lot of fun,with them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very pretty dogs.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She's beautiful...I love Hovawarts. My neighbour in the Netherlands has 2. When the youngest arrived, the whole family would be on tiptoes when she was sleeping, out of fear to wake her up (she was/is a real fireball!).


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

All your pictures are great. What a crew you've got there!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I took a second look at the first picture. Something in her eyes, an all knowing kind of look or the look of an old soul. I can't figure it out, but there is truly something special about her.


----------

